# In mot sat w/ VIP211k



## chabear (Jul 16, 2011)

i have a wingard in motion satellite with a DISH VIP 211k in my 2011 RV. Now my problem is this I have two receivers and I find that the front receiver works fantastic, no problems! The 2nd receiver in the bedroom never seems to connect to the satellite. It always shows either loss of signal or when I do get reception and want to change channels it loses communication. I've had it in to two different service companies who've said all works well, but mind you I'm writing on this thread because I get nothing. Hopefully someone can offer some insight to this problem on how to work my system. Please be aware I am college educated and vary electronically inclined. Thanks


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

chabear said:


> i have a wingard in motion satellite with a DISH VIP 211k in my 2011 RV. Now my problem is this I have two receivers and I find that the front receiver works fantastic, no problems! The 2nd receiver in the bedroom never seems to connect to the satellite. It always shows either loss of signal or when I do get reception and want to change channels it loses communication. I've had it in to two different service companies who've said all works well, but mind you I'm writing on this thread because I get nothing. Hopefully someone can offer some insight to this problem on how to work my system. Please be aware I am college educated and vary electronically inclined. Thanks


Have you ever got both receivers to work at once?

My experience with these things are:

The Winegard looks at one orbital location at a time.
The Winegard uses a legacy lnb and not a stacked lnb (dishpro).

Both receivers must have a checkswitch performed and both will count upto 35 or 38 (legacy). If you are in a clearview, you should see the three satellites (110, 119, and 129 if set up for western arc). This must be done on both boxes but not at the same time.

The primary box calls the shots. In other words, the dome will only SEE one satellite at a time. So if the person at the primary receiver wants to watch ESPN -SD which is on 119 the second receiver can only view programming off the 119 satellite. The second receiver could not watch Animal Planet HD which is on 129.

With that being said, I would be surprised if the secondary receiver would be able to see anything OTHER than same satellite and transponder that is on the primary. Yes, the secondary receiver is severely restricted.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not an expert on RV systems by any means - but my analysis is the same as Mr Ricks. All the RV systems I've messed with have only one real lnb in them, that moves around and locks onto each different satellite as needed.

By hooking a second receiver up - when it requests a channel on a different satellite it would either have to override the other, or get nothing. 

This is why DirecTV is a much better RV solution IMO - you can still get all the major SD channels from one orbital location (101). Dish's method of spreading channels over multiple orbitals makes it much more difficult to work in an RV in motion.


----------

